# Links to FAQ CHANEL CARE/MAINTENANCE threads



## Swanky

Small vs Medium Classic Flap

How Do You Store Chanel Bags

Caring for Lambskin

Caring for Calfskin

Caring for Jersey/FABRIC

Caring for Caviar

Caring for Satin

Caring for Snake/Exotics

Caring for Metallic

Caring for Patent Leather

White/Cream Leather Care

Experience with Chanel refurbishing & repair

Waterpoofing a lambskin bag

Best leather conditioner & protectant on Chanel

Color transfer problems with Chanel caviar

Reverse sagging of Chanel GST

Is this a defect, is this normal for this Chanel item?

This is a quick link thread so you don't have to search, I'll update/add threads as needed!


----------

